# First Buck Board Bacon W/QVIEW finished pics!!



## bluebombersfan (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is my first buck board bacon.  I soaked for one hour in fresh water after a 13 day cure.  Then did a fry test and it tasted great!!!  Can't wait for the smoke!!














I set MES to 100 for an hour then up to 150 and smoke for three, here is after three hours!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2011)

Lookin' good---Keep it going!

This is gonna be great!

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is the completed BBB, I will put itin the fridge tonight and slice tomorrow.  I will include a picture.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 15, 2011)

Man, You're Smokin' Up A Storm!

Bacon always tastes better the next day

Todd


----------



## chefrob (Apr 15, 2011)

good lookin BBB..........nice color!


----------



## meateater (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice job, you'll be hooked after a taste of that.


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## boykjo (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice looking bbb........ This is on the top of my list of things to do............


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2011)

WOOOHOOO! Can't wait to see you cut into it. It has great color!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice color!

What IT did you take it to?

I hope you went out and got a Butt or two, because those tasty little pieces will disappear in minutes!

Bear


----------



## porked (Apr 16, 2011)

Excellent! I want some!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice color!
> 
> What IT did you take it to?
> 
> ...


I brought the IT to 140.  I will be slicing and trying it out right away!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are a few pics fryin.







And a final pic!!!!  This bacon is out of this world!!!!  I can't believe how good it tasted.  It was a bit salty for the wife so next time I will soak it for another hour or two.  But what a great tasting bacon.  Some guys say a cross between bacon and ham but I think this taste like the best bacon I have ever had!!!!!  HOOKED!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks Great!

As long as you admit you have a problem, you'll be fine!

Better start curing another batch!

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 16, 2011)

BBB really is some good stuff. My wife and I love it. It can get  a bit salty so it would be best to soak it longer. You can always  add a pinch of salt on your bacon once its fried if you absolutely need more salt flavor but you can't take it out of the meat if it wasn't soaked long enough. Also maybe have your wife try a piece of the fry test  if she didn't this  time to see if it's still to salty for  her.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 16, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> BBB really is some good stuff. My wife and I love it. It can get  a bit salty so it would be best to soak it longer. You can always  add a pinch of salt on your bacon once its fried if you absolutely need more salt flavor but you can't take it out of the meat if it wasn't soaked long enough. Also maybe have your wife try a piece of the fry test  if she didn't this  time to see if it's still to salty for  her.


for sure i will let her try the fry test next time.  I guess I will have to take care of this batch myself..............


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> for sure i will let her try the fry test next time.  I guess I will have to take care of this batch myself..............




I always have Mrs Bear sample my fry tests, and the only time I ever had to soak to get rid of extra salt flavor was with "Hi Mt BBB".

My own mix with TQ has always been just right.

Real sorry to hear you have to eat that whole batch yourself!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 16, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> for sure i will let her try the fry test next time.  I guess I will have to take care of this batch myself..............


Oh darn! haha


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I always have Mrs Bear sample my fry tests, and the only time I ever had to soak to get rid of extra salt flavor was with "Hi Mt BBB".
> 
> My own mix with TQ has always been just right.
> 
> ...


What do you use in your own mix?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> What do you use in your own mix?




Same as for my Belly Bacon & Canadian Bacon:

1/2 ounce (1 TBS) of TQ (exactly) per pound of whole meat (rub on first).

1 tsp to 1 TBS of Brown Sugar per pound (rub on second).

Then after curing, but before smoking, I sprinkle on CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Same as for my Belly Bacon & Canadian Bacon:
> 
> 1/2 ounce (1 TBS) of TQ (exactly) per pound of whole meat (rub on first).
> 
> ...




WOW, thanks Bear!  I will have to try that on my next batch.  I have a feeling I will be making a little bit of bacon!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 16, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> for sure i will let her try the fry test next time.  *I guess I will have to take care of this batch myself..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isn't it great when a plan comes together...LOL

The BBB Looks Great.


----------



## venture (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice job!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## gotarace (Apr 16, 2011)

Now that is some fantastic looking buck board bacon...that breakfast plate looks excellent. Great job on your first run of bacon...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Now that is some fantastic looking buck board bacon...that breakfast plate looks excellent. Great job on your first run of bacon...


X2


----------



## vince m (May 12, 2017)

How long do you cure for?


----------

